# Trivia 9/12



## luckytrim (Sep 12, 2019)

trivia 9/12
DID YOU KNOW...
Haiti is one of the few countries in the world where the  destruction of the
original woodland is almost complete A muddy brown ring  surrounds the
country's coastline where topsoil has washed into the  sea


1. Basically, Napalm is nothing more than jellied __________  .
(One Word)
2. Who am I?
I spent 99.9% of my career playing for the Detroit red Wings.   I was 51
years old when I played my final games in the NHL, with the  Hartford
Whalers. I played over 1700 games, and accumulated almost as  many minutes in
penalties.
3. A prehistoric creature, thought to be long extinct, was  captured in 1939.
What was it ?
(Hint; Starts with C- Marine creature...)
4. Can you name the tune ??
Second verse begins; "Won't you look down upon me, Jesus.  You've got to help
me make a stand...."
5. How many red blood cells are in the bloodstream of a human  at one time ?
  a. - 200-300 Thousand
  b. - 20-30 Million
  c. - 20-30 Billion
  d. - 20-30 Trillion
6. Name the famous person who, upon entering a "Look-alike"  contest of 
themselves, and lost to another person...
(Hint; there were two... you just need one...)
7. Name That TV Character ;
"Hidey ho, good neighbor!"
8. Name that Verse ;
"For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son,  that whoever 
believes in him shall not perish but have eternal  life,"

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Romance languages are all derived from French.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. petrochemical (Acceptable; Gasoline)
2. I am Gordie Howe
3. Coelacanth
4. "Fire and Rain"
5. - d
6. Charlie Chaplin and Dolly Parton
7. Wilson Wilson - Home Improvement
8. John 3:16

CRAP !!
Romance languages are all derived from Latin. The most common  Romance
languages spoken nowadays are Spanish, Portuguese, Italian and  French.
Germanic languages are Indo-European languages that include  English, Danish,
Norwegian, Icelandic, among others. Celtic languages include  Welsh, Irish
and Scottish. Slavic languages are spoken in some Eastern  Europe countries.


----------

